# What do I do?



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

To all who read this I am 25 years old and have been diagnosed with IBS for 13 years now. I have a hard time working and a hard time with things I always enjoyed in my life. Like going out and going to the mall for fear and anxiety of having to stop and find a bathroom. By now I know where the bathrooms all are due to the fact that my mom has had IBS since before I can even remember. I have just recently had my second colonoscopy and my first endoscopy, pretty scary. When I was 11 years old I had an upper GI and all I could be diagnosed with from then until now is IBS and GERD. What is going on here? I am scared. I am getting married in 32 days to the love of my life and I am going to have to make sure I am on top of my stomach that day. Immodium ADs are going to have to be my middle name that day. You guys know what it is like when you get nervous about something and then you have to go to the bathroom because your stomach acts up. I have trouble working, I get maybe 3-9 hours a week at 25 years old at a grocergy store with a Criminal Justice degree. Thank goodness for my loving Fiancee if it weren't for her, I don't know where I would be...What about foods...red meat doesn't bother me, I drain it and it is fine for me. Ice cream kills my stomach, I just had my fiancee get me those lactaid pills (I'll try 'em) but I had ice cream and I paid for it that nite into the next whole day. My stomach felt like the worst pain ever.Also I am emetophobic and that means I have a phobia of vomiting. I am consistantly nausaus and feeling sick. Has anyone tried anything for that? I have tried Tigan, Reglan, Mecklezene, Phenergan and nothing seems to work. Does anyone know what I can try becasue that is one thing I need help with. My GI doctor wants to put me on Domperidone which isn't even legal in the US and you have to go get it through Canada and I did some research and the pill is not anything that I am interested in taking plus for women it makes you lactate. If it isn't legal in the US I don't want it!!!I also take other meds for the GERD and the diarrhea and the spasms in the stomach but it is so ridiculous...what the heck do I do???Well thank you for reading this and I hope to get a lot of responses...Stefanie


----------

